# Helmet Lifespan?



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey everyone, looking forward to the upcoming season and I'm in need of a new helmet. My question: are most helmets designed so if you fall and smack your head hard once, you basically need to buy a new helmet? Which helmets are certified for more than one big head smack (if any at all)? Any and all help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

DrGwiz said:


> Hey everyone, looking forward to the upcoming season and I'm in need of a new helmet. My question: are most helmets designed so if you fall and smack your head hard once, you basically need to buy a new helmet? Which helmets are certified for more than one big head smack (if any at all)? Any and all help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


I'm no "Pro" but only with experience in a workplace setting. I think it's safe to say if the helmet has some serious compromise to the inner cap and external shell, i.e. cracks or separation, error on the side of caution of protecting your nugget and replace the helmet. It you take a good fall without serious compromise to the helmet's integrity, it should be okay, but not without inspecting it. When in doubt, don't wear it or have it replaced. I refer to mechanism of injury. If you take a series fall resulting in serious injury or "damn that looked bad", it probably was...Smith and Giro make pretty good helmets. If you want cheaper, buy a previous year model to save some $$.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Also, a helmet is better than no helmet. Where helmet's get expensive are the added bells and whistles (added insulation for warmth, not necessarily protection; audio features; venting; etc.) Regardless, they ALL have to have safety specific requirements in order to hit production and end up being bought and "put on your head" ready. Not get sucked into thinking a more expensive helmet means more protection. Check with the shop gear heads and get what fits you and feels comfortable but also meets your safety demands. Safety is the only reason we wear them anyways. If that's not a concern of anybody, than wear a beanie...ya know?!


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

The vast majority of snowboard helmets use EPS foam which is generally rated for just one significant impact, meaning you should replace it after any substantial hit. There are a few exceptions, with new stuff being developed all the time. A few companies offer multiple-impact protection, but some of them are technically not even helmets (e.g. Bern's "Hard Hats"). Besides Bern, Protec and POC come to mind. I think POC has some that are technically helmets, but still rated for multiple (smaller) impacts while still meeting helmet safety standards (ASTM F2040, CE EN1077, etc).


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

herzogone said:


> The vast majority of snowboard helmets use EPS foam which is generally rated for just one significant impact, meaning you should replace it after any substantial hit. There are a few exceptions, with new stuff being developed all the time. A few companies offer multiple-impact protection, but some of them are technically not even helmets (e.g. Bern's "Hard Hats"). Besides Bern, Protec and POC come to mind. I think POC has some that are technically helmets, but still rated for multiple (smaller) impacts while still meeting helmet safety standards (ASTM F2040, CE EN1077, etc).


:thumbsup:


----------



## alexsavi (Oct 18, 2013)

After this on hunter I totally bought a new helmet







[/IMG]


----------



## sysops (Jan 31, 2011)

The Giro Combyn is the only helmet I am aware of (there may be more) that is designed to be useful after multiple heavy impacts. I have not tried it yet but I am thinking about picking up one myself as I have taken quite a few falls on my current helmet.

Combyn


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Combyn is the only "helmet" I am aware of that is certified past one significant hit. The Bern hard hats are not empirically proven but my personal experience is pretty good with their multi impact foam. Realistically if you are hitting hard a lot, get a Combyn.

EPS has a shelf life of 4-5 years depending on storage conditions. Even if you don't take a hard hit and your helmet is over 4 years old get it replaced.


----------

